# Akhnaten is easily one of the finest things to ever appear at the Met.



## eljr (Aug 8, 2015)

Review of Akhnaten, Philip Glass' opera which opened last night in NYC. 

Clearly it was enjoyed by New York Classical Review.


----------



## eljr (Aug 8, 2015)

Trailer:


----------



## Strange Magic (Sep 14, 2015)

Akhnaten has always been one of the most fascinating figures in the history of ancient Egypt. Those interested in previous literary and dramatic treatments of the Amarna period will enjoy Mika Waltari's 1945 novel, _The Egyptian_ and also the Hollywood film of 1954, which did a pretty good job (for Hollywood in the 1950s) of recreating the book. Very atmospheric. I saw it as a teenager and loved it! Loved the book, also. A story well told.


----------



## janxharris (May 24, 2010)




----------



## Nereffid (Feb 6, 2013)

Akhnaten was one of the first Glass pieces I heard, and it blew me away. That production looks amazing!


----------



## elgar's ghost (Aug 8, 2010)

I have the Dennis Russell Davies recording of the opera and it's one of the few works of Glass's which I can still turn to. I like the way in which Akhnaten and his consort Nefertiti have voices in a similar pitch, as if to emphasise that they were of one mind while pursuing their heretical vision. Quite a moving work in a way, especially when their ghosts are heard amongst the ruins towards the end.


----------



## eljr (Aug 8, 2015)

Nereffid said:


> Akhnaten was one of the first Glass pieces I heard, and it blew me away. That production looks amazing!


I have tickets the 19th. Indeed, I am looking forward to it.


----------



## Nereffid (Feb 6, 2013)

I'll be seeing the broadcast in the cinema. Hurrah!


----------



## eljr (Aug 8, 2015)

Everything I have read of it's premier claims it to be a full-throated endorsement! 

I am pretty excited to be attending soon.


----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)

eljr said:


> Everything I have read of it's premier claims it to be a full-throated endorsement!
> 
> I am pretty excited to be attending soon.


You are making me excited, never seen / heard it before.


----------



## eljr (Aug 8, 2015)

Rogerx said:


> You are making me excited, never seen / heard it before.


:tiphat:

.................................


----------

